# Nissan H20-engine (1978)



## Jacka (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello!

I have old forklift (TCM FG25N5) and there is Nissan's H20 gasoline engine (2 liter). I don't know how I adjust engine timing ja what is spark plug order? Help me...

Picture would be help me also....


----------



## Jacka (Jun 26, 2013)

Forklift year is 1978.


----------

